
Engineering the Bitcoin Gold Rush - jlhamilton
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/engineering-the-bitcoin-gold-rush-an-interview-with-yifu-guo-creator-of-the-first-asic-based-miner
======
bcl
I find it interesting that Avalon seems to have progressed so quickly while
BFL still hasn't shipped a working unit. I'm curious about how they managed to
get up to speed so quickly.

